# DIY Gummy Candy WOW



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

http://www.boredpanda.com/edible-le...gummy-diy-king-of-random-grant-thompson-8.jpg


http://www.instructables.com/id/LeGummies-brick-shaped-gummy-candies/


well I cant figure out how to make this so up in print ? If someone can please do?


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

Those recipes look kind of weird to me
I have tried may different recipes and this is the one I like the best
http://www.skiptomylou.org/2010/01/06/homemade-gummi-candy/


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Once I get some unflavored gelatin I plan to try this. Thank You.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

we use 4 pkgs unflavored gelatin
1/2 cup fruit juice (we have been using homemade grape juice and keeping it concentrated)
1/2 cup sugar or some honey


----------



## SmartAZ (Sep 17, 2006)

Add citric acid to get that super sour taste that "makes your mouth water."
http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&field-keywords=citric acid


----------

